# Menthol cigarettes banned in UK and EU



## Hooked (18/5/20)

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2020/05/menthol-ban-vaping.html

Menthol cigarettes will be banned in the UK and EU from 20 May 2020.

I'm posting this because I can't help wondering if and when menthol vape juice will be banned too?

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Stranger (19/5/20)

I hope not, this is my ADV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/20)

If banned you can always DIY juice and even if menthol flavours are banned you can make a concentrate with menthol crystals.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

